# Whizzers Won Three Trophies In The World Of Wheels--Chicago



## Goldenrod (Mar 9, 2020)

They were the cheapest entries in the show.  The most popular one in my booth doesn't have wheels--The motorized broom.   One First placed  two best in class. Green one 








































is a Whizzer Sportsman.  Good thing that I polished my shoes.  That is my friend Moe, with his thumb up. Tomorrow I start on another one and one in green with a box tank.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 9, 2020)

.................


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 10, 2020)

Congratulations!


----------



## 1motime (Mar 10, 2020)

They are all great.  Nothing like being part of a show like that!


----------



## Sven (Mar 10, 2020)

Wow! Beautiful works of art


----------



## bricycle (Mar 10, 2020)

Who passed out on the floor looking at the "Spangler"?


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 10, 2020)

bricycle said:


> Who passed out on the floor looking at the "Spangler"?



I was trying to take a down-low, dramatic photo without getting stepped on but my girlie shoes got in the way.


----------

